# Babies Knitted poncho with sleeves... Help



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I have spent an hour going through all types if searches in pinterest and google and can not find a pattern for this poncho. Can anyone help me and save my sanity???


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you find it - so cute!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute. People here are really good at finding things, if it’s available they’ll find it


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

There is one that is it or a very close one on Mary Maxim site patterns.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great, hope you find it.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I have had that picture on my phone for years because I do not have the pattern.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe this is the source, which I found via Pinterest. The designer doesn't provide a pattern, just a general description. https://freubeloma.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/gebreide-poncho/. I suspect it is constructed something like this pattern: https://scottishcountryhouse.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/fish-and-chip-babies-knitting-pattern/. Essentially, you would knit a diamond shape with extra rows in the center for sleeves.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Sweet outfit, a shame the cables were messed up.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to say store bought but with the messed up cable probably not.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

There are some here that are similar http://intheloopknitting.com/ponchos-for-babies-and-children-knitting-patterns


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

There are some here that are similar http://intheloopknitting.com/ponchos-for-babies-and-children-knitting-patterns


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the language? Maybe Dutch (NL)
https://freubeloma.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/gebreide-poncho/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the language? Maybe Dutch (NL)
https://freubeloma.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/gebreide-poncho/


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Can not believe how hard it is to find. When i look at the website it does seem like they talk about the item but no pattern links.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Didn't find the actual written pattern; but a picture tutorial instead. It is in Dutch & used Google to translate it. Got a better than usual result. Hope the translated link works. Hope this helps.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fannazuur.blogspot.com%2F2013%2F10%2Fgebreide-poncho.html%3Fm%3D1&edit-text=

If the link above doesn't work, try the original link; but you will have to translate it via Google http://annazuur.blogspot.com/2013/10/gebreide-poncho.html?m=1


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

laceluvr you are fantastic. That is why I like this site. You ladies are so helpful. Yes there is some bickering and stuff every once in a while but I love this pattern and thanks for going to all the trouble to have it translated. I tried and couldn't figure out to translate. Think I might try to mimic it crocheting it now that I have the pictures.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

It’s a kit in Mary Maxim catalog


----------



## ghayen18 (2 mo ago)

glenda c said:


> Hi, I have spent an hour going through all types if searches in pinterest and google and can not find a pattern for this poncho. Can anyone help me and save my sanity???


 Plz tell me you found the pattern. If you did. Can you share it with me? I love it 😍


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

ghayen18 said:


> Plz tell me you found the pattern. If you did. Can you share it with me? I love it 😍


Did you read the comments following her request? This topic started over two years ago.


----------

